# first world problem....



## hackonayak

Hey guys I'm heading up to Batemans Bay for a week on Sunday from Melb, just wondered what you guys would suggest that i take?...the PA or the Adventure island. I want it primarily for fishing but i have small kids as well...Prob going to mainly fish the Clyde river.....any thoughts?...cheers Paul


----------

